# wholesalers / Suppliers



## phoenixsg (Nov 12, 2005)

does anyone know any wholesalers/suppliers in reptile equiptment i the uk?? i am looking for general stuff (vivs, bowls, stats, hides etc.)
and any livestock suppliers?? 

any help would be appreciated

thanks 

** PSG **[/b]


----------



## LJB (Jul 31, 2006)

*Quail eggs*

Hi

I'm a quail breeder based in South Wales, UK. I have small quail eggs surplus to requirement on a regular basis during the summer months. If you are having trouble sourcing eggs for your egg-eating snakes, then maybe I could help you. The eggs will be well packaged and can be posted anywhere in the UK. Please e-mail me with your requirements.

Regards

Mark


----------



## phoenixsg (Nov 12, 2005)

*Eggs*

Hi thanks for the reply.
i will bear you in mind for the futer, but i havent got any egg eaters yet, 
im trying to find mainly equiptment suppliers at the mo. i will move ontl livestock and food in the near.

any other links/numbers would be great.


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

i buy all my stuff off everythingforpets.com dont no if thats what your after but they do most things  
manda xx


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

there are quite a few uk based wholesalers. peregrine livefoods and monkfield nutrition to name a few. its not really worth trying to get a account with either as unless you are buying loads on a weekly basis they arnt interested. none of the livestock wholesalers such as the two companies i have mentioned or fauna imports or reptiles plus or reptech are allowed to supply the general public with livestock. there is some loophole in thier liscence stating they can only provide livestock to people with a petshop licence. as a minimum order i have to order 25 tubs of livefood a week to keep my wholesale account open and i cannot obtain livestock direct from the wholesalers i always have to go through mates. generally speaking i hate to say it but livefoods.co.uk or cornish crispa or fastfood4pets are a better option for most people.


----------

